

Airmail FTW - sefk
http://sef.kloninger.com/2013/12/airmail/

======
lobster_johnson
I use Airmail, but man, I have never encountered a buggier app.

Every release breaks introduces a new little bug; when you report it, they
advise you to use the newest beta, which is okay for a while, but then there
is a new bug, a new beta, more bugs... I have a long list of tickets reported,
often about really trivial things that escaped their QA. To make things worse,
the developers are Italian, and they English is extremely poor, almost non-
existent.

I keep waiting for a proper replacement for Sparrow. Airmail is decent, but I
can't in good conscience recommend it to anyone.

